# Midnight ride of Paul Revere.



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Was poking around on another forum and they were talking about riding in Boston. Now having never ever been there I don't know but has anyone done the route that Paul Revere rode on that fateful night? Does anyone even know what that route was? Does it even exist anymore? 
No I do not plan on riding it. Just wondering if anyone has. I know there is a ton of history in that area of the country. Might make for a really good ride or it may be total crap due to todays traffic. 
Just wondering.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

80turbota said:


> Was poking around on another forum and they were talking about riding in Boston. Now having never ever been there I don't know but has anyone done the route that Paul Revere rode on that fateful night? Does anyone even know what that route was? Does it even exist anymore?
> No I do not plan on riding it. Just wondering if anyone has. I know there is a ton of history in that area of the country. Might make for a really good ride or it may be total crap due to todays traffic.
> Just wondering.



it can be done. Google Paul Revere house.org, the midnight ride, for turn by turn directions.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

My wife and I did it a few years ago on a trip to Boston. I don't know if all the roads are exact, I imagine some were changed as roads did over the years, especially in the city. But it's essentially it. Some historic landmarks along the way. 
It's a pretty easy route to do and follow. We started about 5mi south of Boston and rode all the way to Concord and back. About 55mi. Getting through the city is a bit tricky, only because it's an unfamiliar city. But once you're a few miles north of the city it's easy peasy and the roads are great.

I posted a video of it a few years back
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/g...-cycling-input-needed-324716.html#post4675978


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

tlg said:


> My wife and I did it a few years ago on a trip to Boston. I don't know if all the roads are exact, I imagine some were changed as roads did over the years, especially in the city. But it's essentially it. Some historic landmarks along the way.
> It's a pretty easy route to do and follow. We started about 5mi south of Boston and rode all the way to Concord and back. About 55mi. Getting through the city is a bit tricky, only because it's an unfamiliar city. But once you're a few miles north of the city it's easy peasy and the roads are great.
> 
> I posted a video of it a few years back
> https://forums.roadbikereview.com/g...-cycling-input-needed-324716.html#post4675978




Cool. I didn't ride, but after wanting to get up that way for a few years, my girlfriend and I finally got to explore last year. 

Powerful feeling to be at old North bridge and Lexington green (shot heard round the world)


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Paul Revere was caught a few miles into the ride. There were two of them. Sadly I forget the name of the guy that actually completed the ride.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks folks. A ride through history like that would be very interesting. I know there is a number of bike rides through historical places. Lots of places on the east coast that would be amazing to go to.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

William Dawes


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

quote: "Google Paul Revere house.org, the midnight ride, for turn by turn directions."

That's here: https://www.paulreverehouse.org/recreate-the-ride/

I would advise against it except maybe real early on a Sunday morning when traffic is generally very light. The parts around Medford would be confusing, hectic and not interesting.

What would be nice however is to get out to Lexington/Concord a nicer/safer way. 
From Boston I would suggest taking the Charles River path out to Mass Ave, then take Mass ave which will pass though MIT and Harvard, then take Mass Ave until you get to Arlington where you get on the Minuteman Bike Path.
That path goes right through Lexington. Then it ends in Bedford. From Bedford the road to Concord is decent for cycling and there is also a dirt path available that's also very nice. The dirt path would be passable, but sketchy, with a full on go fast bike with skinny tires. Definitely fine with a hybrid or similar. Some of the Concord attractions are not right in Concord center but all are decent to cycle to.

For such a crowded fast pace city, Boston is actually really good for cycling (by city standards) and you don't have to go very far to feel like you are no where near a city and have good cycling. But by the same token if you take the wrong route it can be a disaster.


Good luck and let me know if you have any questions. I've lived in Boston a long time and do a ton or rides starting and ending at my home which it right next to the Old North Church.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

If you do go to the house, check out Georges teeth.


----------

